# k9 vitamins



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

Has anyone used any of these supplements like mega k9 or bully max? If so what was your opinion on these products?


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I've used Buffk-9 to help put weight on dogs & help dogs that have been sick or injured to come back. I've used it pre-flight & any other stress related situations. I also use to pre-breeding & while lactating. Having said this I feel a truly healthy dog shouldn't need it & feel cautious about throwing off a good diet. It has trace minerals also. The ones you mention I know not....#-o


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

Good to know, bully max had acted like their a daily vitamin for puppies up to seniors. Kinda like Centrum for men. Just wanted a not bias opinion before I fed it to my dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Steve Estrada said:


> I've used Buffk-9 to help put weight on dogs & help dogs that have been sick or injured to come back. I've used it pre-flight & any other stress related situations. I also use to pre-breeding & while lactating. Having said this I feel a truly healthy dog shouldn't need it & feel cautious about throwing off a good diet. It has trace minerals also. The ones you mention I know not....#-o



Ditto! Adding extra vitamins and supplements can easily throw everything out of wack in a healthy dog.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

i've probably spent a small fortune on the different supplements, from muscle builders, to coat shiners and everything in between. i've never noticed a difference when adding them. IME, if you feed a high fat, high protein food - or better yet, grain free, you're going to see the most significant improvement in your dog. if you're feeding a lower quality food, or have noticed a deficiency in your dog's appearance, then you may want to look into one of the two options. supplements are pricey though - a better food might be cheaper in the long run.


----------

